# VERY stubborn green spot algae



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

I have had a problem with green spot algae for about 3 months now! i tried to wait it out and reduce the lighting but it still there! i try waiting for it to die off on its own and im getting tired for telling guest I have an alge infestation lol. Any advice? thank you


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Have you tested your water for phasphates? I don't know your tank so thats why i'm asking. Is there a chance that you've over cleaned your tank, filters and walls trying to remove the algea thus throwing your tank into recycling?


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

well i dont know about the phosphates but i will check that soon. The lights are on about 7 hours a day. I did however clean the filter out and rinse that white sponge looking thing a lot. But that was awhile ago (4 weeks). I even have alot of plants in the tank too. But all seems void. should I just scrape it off?


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Definnately scrape or better yet ; to prevent it being released into the water, papertowel it out. But there has to be a root cause.We all use lights, right. I had to use phosgaurs in my filter, in the beginning i did reduce feedings and lights to help reduce what was already there but my cause was phosphorus. I also added some additional cycle /bacteria product to help after cleaning because the last thing you want is a bacterial bloom or mini-cycle;which is probably involved as well,since then i've had no problems with algea it.s been almost a year now.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

I had an algae problem for about 3 months on my 90 gallon community tank......my phosphate tested fine and i still couldnt figure out what the cause was of such an outbreak for this tank...........My solution was to buy a bunch of nerite snails........These guys cleaned my tank up in less than 2 weeks.........They wont eat your plants and they cannot breed in freshwater......awesome snails......I should try to figure out why i have an algae issue, but these guys took care of it for me..........Highly recommended


----------



## Katydid (Mar 15, 2009)

nerites are a great idea, or if the tank can handle it...a flag fish which apparently eats most algae, or a siamese algae eater...

and of course try to figure out whats causing it.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

i believe it may have to do with a sudden explosion of mylasian trumpet snails in my tank. I just gonna pick some outta the tank. I just dont wanna kill the little the guys but no pet place around me will take them


----------



## WisFish (Dec 16, 2008)

I had my tank to the point where I only had to clean the algae off the glass once every 6 weeks. Last week I decided to raise the temp from 76 to 78 degrees (if my thermometer is correct) After just 2 weeks I have to clean the glass. So I put the temp back where it was. You can try lowering the temp if it's above 76. But I understand you may not be able to lower it depending on the type of fish you have.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

i mya just scrape it off the next time i clean the tank by scrubing it with the vacuum close to it, that way i suck up the bad stuff as its getting scraped off.


----------

